# CycleChat Reflective Buff - Orders now being taken



## Shaun (1 Feb 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/pages/ccbuff2012/

Order window closes 9pm Friday 17th February.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Feb 2012)

Oh that looks good when did you organise all that ............. sneeky


----------



## PeterT (1 Feb 2012)

What are they?


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2012)

Actually, it wasn't really down to me - it was a joint effort with User who did all the legwork and setup the details with Buff - I just did the bit with the crayons and will do the envelope stuffing.

Let's just hope it stays cold for long enough for everyone to enjoy them.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Actually, it wasn't really down to me - it was a joint effort with User who did all the legwork and setup the details with Buff - I just did the bit with the crayons and will stuff a few envelopes.
> 
> Let's just hope it stays cold for long enough for everyone to enjoy them.


 
Will you be doing jerseys etc as well ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Feb 2012)

PeterT said:


> What are they?


 
It is a buff see here -> CLICK ME

Every cyclist should have one, or in my case 3


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2012)

PeterT said:


> What are they?


 
They're a thin lycra-type tube of material you use to cover your head/neck/ears/face to keep the cold wind out in winter, and on the head to keep the sun off in summer.

Here are a few videos on different ways to wear one: http://www.buffwear.co.uk/pages/product-info/ways-to-wear.php


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2012)

Ninja'd by Phil


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Ninja'd by Phil


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Will you be doing jerseys etc as well ?


 
I'm just concentrating on the Buff order for now.


----------



## Panter (2 Feb 2012)

Ordered, cheers both


----------



## Spinney (2 Feb 2012)

Is the buff just thin material? Some buffs have a thicker fleecy bit at one end.


----------



## jamin100 (2 Feb 2012)

ordered


----------



## Shaun (2 Feb 2012)

Spinney said:


> Is the buff just thin material?


 
Yes - there are no fluffy ends on the CC buff ...


----------



## subaqua (2 Feb 2012)

I dont do paypal since the tried to feck me over. any other way of paying you for them ??


----------



## GetAGrip (2 Feb 2012)

Just ordered, thanks you two! just looked for a buffed up smilie - no luck


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2012)

Just ordered. Thanks for sorting these out.


----------



## Judderz (2 Feb 2012)

Ordered....will ask some friends if they want one too


----------



## Shaun (2 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> I dont do paypal since the tried to feck me over. any other way of paying you for them ??


 
No, not for this order, sorry.

You can use PP as a guest and pay using a credit/debit card, but I'm not able to offer any other payment methods this time around as I'm paying Buff directly via PayPal (CC isn't a business, it's a hobby site, and Mrs. Admin doesn't want to mix CC stuff in with our personal finances - which is fair enough - she's the boss, I don't argue!! [Between you and me, if it wasn't for her excellent handling of our finances we wouldn't have two pennies to rub together!!]).

If CC continues to grow I may be able to turn it into a fully fledged business with the associated banking facilities etc. - but for the moment I have to keep it very simple to fit around everything else.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Asa Post (2 Feb 2012)

Order placed. Thanks to User and Shaun for doing the organising.


----------



## subaqua (2 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> No, not for this order, sorry.
> 
> You can use PP as a guest and pay using a credit/debit card, but I'm not able to offer any other payment methods this time around as I'm paying Buff directly via PayPal (CC isn't a business, it's a hobby site, and Mrs. Admin doesn't want to mix CC stuff in with our personal finances - which is fair enough - she's the boss, I don't argue!! [Between you and me, if it wasn't for her excellent handling of our finances we wouldn't have two pennies to rub together!!]).
> 
> ...


 

thanks for responding. I don't want paypal having any credit card details of mine entered on the site as thats how some twunt managed to splurge £3K last time. tesco credit card were most helpful in telling me how it happened.

ah well i just keep on with a cold face


----------



## Shaun (2 Feb 2012)

Fair enough. Maybe someone you know could order two and you settle-up with them on your next ride?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> thanks for responding. I don't want paypal having any credit card details of mine entered on the site as thats how some twunt managed to splurge £3K last time. tesco credit card were most helpful in telling me how it happened.
> 
> ah well i just keep on with a cold face


 

Do what I do.
When making a payment, put your card up. When finished take the card off again.
Works for me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2012)

Cheers Shaun!


----------



## paulw1969 (2 Feb 2012)

cheers.....ordered mine....i think!!

(goes off to check his paypal account)

yep order and paid for....was looking for a skull cap....no need now


----------



## subaqua (3 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Do what I do.
> When making a payment, put your card up. When finished take the card off again.
> Works for me.


 
thats what i did.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2012)

Ordered


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks Shaun, ordered mine too.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (3 Feb 2012)

Put my order in for 2, thanks for your time Shaun


----------



## Shaun (3 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1708800, member: 45"]I'd be interested in how many are ordered Shaun. Can you keep us updated?[/quote]

47 so far ...


----------



## theloafer (4 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> thanks for responding. I don't want paypal having any credit card details of mine entered on the site as thats how some twunt managed to splurge £3K last time. tesco credit card were most helpful in telling me how it happened.
> 
> ah well i just keep on with a cold face


 hi subaqua
post amessage on proflie re buffs..


----------



## JohnTCC (6 Feb 2012)

I have done the paypal thingy bob.... thanks


----------



## Spinney (6 Feb 2012)

Ordered...


----------



## Wobblers (7 Feb 2012)

Splendiferous! Just ordered.



Admin said:


> Let's just hope it stays cold for long enough for everyone to enjoy them.


 
To be honest, I hope it doesn't! 

Thanks to yourself and Paul


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2012)

Up to 70 now ...


----------



## bicyclos (9 Feb 2012)

Just ordered one Many thanks to all. I am using one which I got from Cycling plus as a freebie last year,its better than a bulky scarf.....


----------



## Soltydog (11 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Actually, it wasn't really down to me - it was a joint effort with User who did all the legwork and setup the details with Buff - I just did the bit with the crayons and will do the envelope stuffing.


If you want a hand with the envelope stuffing give me a shout, I can either help or collect/drop them off & I'll do the lot whilst yoy keep the forum ticking over


----------



## Shaun (11 Feb 2012)

Thanks Solty, but Mrs. Admin has already volunteered so we're covered.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Thanks Solty, but Mrs. Admin has already volunteered so we're covered.


Can you ask her to pop one of those free stickers in my envelope


----------



## Rykard (12 Feb 2012)

ordered thanks


----------



## Shaun (15 Feb 2012)

I'll email Buffera this evening and ask.


----------



## 2old2care (15 Feb 2012)

Hi Shaun ordered mine minutes ago, also can you recommend a good internet security package. Ta.


----------



## Shaun (15 Feb 2012)

2old2care said:


> ... can you recommend a good internet security package. Ta.


 
Have a look here ... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/protection-software-recommendations.95655/


----------



## Shaun (17 Feb 2012)

Okay, thanks for the orders everyone - I'll get them collated and put the order in to Buffera, then give you an update once I know when delivery is expected to me.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (17 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1728410, member: 45"]Final figure?[/quote]

86


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Feb 2012)

My Ebay stuff sold with just half hour for the Buff cut off ! Happy to get it in


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2012)

The Buffs should be manufactuered by 9th March with delivery to my home early the following week. I'll try to get them out ASAP once they arrive.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> The Buffs should be manufactuered by 9th March with delivery to my home early the following week. I'll try to get them out ASAP once they arrive.


 No panic,i'm hoping to only have to use it at the end of the year !


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> No panic,i'm hoping to only have to use it at the end of the year !


 
Yeah, I think they'll be used more to stop bonces burning in summer than to keep the winter winds out - I'll try to get the order in a bit sooner for the next batch.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Yeah, I think they'll be used more to stop bonces burning in summer than to keep the winter winds out - I'll try to get the order in a bit sooner for the next batch.


 Summer .......i've heard of that !


----------



## Shaun (7 Mar 2012)

*Update:* The Buffs are finished and the package has left the factory in Spain and is en-route to Barcelona El Prat Airport. It is expected to arrive at my house on Friday and I've spent this evening shopping for envelopes and adding all your details to label templates ready to print.

Providing they arrive on Friday I'll do my best to get them out this weekend but if not I'll do them very first thing next week (_Hessle post office is only around the corner from where I work so I can pop in on my lunch break_).

I did order a couple of extra ones so once all the pre-ordered ones are on their way I'll post here to let you all know and then advise how many are left (_for those who missed the order window_).

Looking forward to seeing them. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (7 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> ... and is en-route to Barcelona El Prat Airport.


Is this one of those "make your own punch-line" posts? 

Good news, Shaun, thanks muchly.


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Mar 2012)

Fantastic. I'm away now till Saturday and looks like weather is still going to be cold next week so I'll get to wear it then .


----------



## NormanD (7 Mar 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> Fantastic. I'm away now till Saturday and looks like weather is still going to be cold next week so I'll get to wear it then .


I use mine in the summer too, they make a great sweat cap under your cycling helmet (should you use one)

Good news shaun, thanks for all your efforts


----------



## Norm (7 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> I use mine in the summer too, they make a great sweat cap under your cycling helmet (should you use one)


Yup, I wear a Buff on bike or motorbike all year. The best use I've found in very hot weather is to hold it under a running cold tap for a few seconds. They will stay cool for hours.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

Norm said:


> Yup, I wear a Buff on bike or motorbike all year. The best use I've found in very hot weather is to hold it under a running cold tap for a few seconds. They will stay cool for hours.


 

yup, in the Buff all year round for me also...


----------



## Scoosh (7 Mar 2012)

Excitement builds ... 


CC technical goes away into packaging for the week-end


----------



## Shaun (7 Mar 2012)

I got a funny look from the staff when I dragged a couple of buffs out of my coat pocket and started folding and stuffing them in various envelopes.


----------



## Shaun (9 Mar 2012)

THEY'VE ARRIVED!!!


----------



## Shaun (9 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1757243, member: 45"]Photo of the pile?.........................[/quote]

Maybe when I get home ... ... if I've got any finger strength left after removing them from the cards ...


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2012)

Just in time for summer.... 

No seriously thanks to both of you for organising these.


----------



## Col5632 (9 Mar 2012)

Cant wait to get mine


----------



## Shaun (9 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1757262, member: 45"]We set up a little production line last time.

It's a waste of card, but they won't ship them without.[/quote]

Yeah I'm roping Mrs. and Little Ms. Admin in and we're wheeling the recycling bin up to the door for all the cards ...


----------



## paulw1969 (9 Mar 2012)

something to look forward too


----------



## Shaun (10 Mar 2012)

They're packed and ready and I've set my alarm clock so I can get to the Post Office in the morning for all the stamps ... 







The pile slowly grows as Mrs. Admin snips off the plastic ties and we remove the Buffs from the cards. Looks like we're packaging Lightsabers ...






Little Ms. Admin earning her pocket money sticking on the 78 mailing labels (_boy those strips are reflective aren't they?_)






The finished article. Looking good, if I say so myself ... but those reflective bits can even penetrate the other side of the Buff when the camera flash is on. 

So, all things being well I should be able to get them on their way this weekend. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## paulw1969 (10 Mar 2012)

blimey, think we'll be seen in those


----------



## Theseus (10 Mar 2012)




----------



## Shaun (10 Mar 2012)

All posted ...


----------



## NormanD (10 Mar 2012)

to you sir


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Mar 2012)

^HUGE +1
Thanks for all your hard work arranging this. Now, where's that postman 

[EDIT] Postie has just been....................... Roll on next week


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (10 Mar 2012)




----------



## baldycyclist (10 Mar 2012)

hope it is chilly next week so I can really test it out!


----------



## GetAGrip (10 Mar 2012)

Thank you!! here's to the Admin Family


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2012)

Mines not arrived yet. What's taking so long?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Mar 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I reckon Shaun hasn't finished knitting all of them yet. Or he's run out of reflective wool again.


 
Its finding reflective sheep they are in short supply


----------



## Theseus (10 Mar 2012)




----------



## Norm (10 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> All posted ...


Wow. We'll all have something to reflect upon in the near future. 

Cheers, Mr Bossman.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Mar 2012)

Monday ..... <sigh !>

<drums fingers and tries to keep otherwise occupied ...>


----------



## guitarpete247 (10 Mar 2012)

Postie gets here at about 1:30 so I'll have nip out after work hoping it's cold .
Thanks in anticipation Shaun .


----------



## paulw1969 (10 Mar 2012)

new bike today......new headwear monday......dont know how much of this i can take......the rest of the weeks going to be a let down
Thanks for all the hard work by the Admin crew (read family!)


----------



## al-fresco (11 Mar 2012)

So my new MTB AND my new buff should both arrive tomorrow - I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> Postie gets here at about 1:30 so I'll have nip out after work hoping it's cold .
> Thanks in anticipation Shaun .


 

Buffs are not just for cold weather.
The material is such that they are cooling in warm weather also.
I wear a Buff (Pirate Stylee) under neath my cycling cap everytime I am on the bike


----------



## Norm (11 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Buffs are not just for cold weather.
> The material is such that they are cooling in warm weather also.
> I wear a Buff (Pirate Stylee) under neath my cycling cap everytime I am on the bike


And I think I might have mentioned (about a gazillion times) that the best cooling I've found on a hot day, whether walking, cycling or on the motorbike, is a Buff which has been run under the cold tap for a few seconds.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

Norm said:


> And I think I might have mentioned (*about a gazillion times)* that the best cooling I've found on a hot day, whether walking, cycling or on the motorbike, is a Buff which has been run under the cold tap for a few seconds.


 
You and me both mate.......


----------



## NormanD (11 Mar 2012)

Make that three


----------



## GetAGrip (12 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Mines not arrived yet. What's taking so long?


 Mine has  hee hee. Thanks again Mr P and Admin. I'm off out now, I just feel the need ...... Not to show off you understand


----------



## Col5632 (12 Mar 2012)

Mine has just arrived 

Thanks for sorting this out shaun  Excellent work, now when do we start taking orders for cyclechat kit?


----------



## Scoosh (12 Mar 2012)

I has CC Reflective Buff !  

 to Team Admin !


----------



## JohnTCC (12 Mar 2012)

Thanks... mine arrived today


----------



## Asa Post (12 Mar 2012)

Got 'em. Nice piece of kit.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NormanD (12 Mar 2012)

Mine arrived too ...thanks Mr P and to Shaun and his family production line for posting them all out


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 Mar 2012)

Mine was here when I got home (about 1/2 a cup of coffee ago). Thanks Shaun and family


----------



## Shaun (12 Mar 2012)

I'll give Little Ms. Admin props on your behalf when I get home ...


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (12 Mar 2012)

Mines here too..thanks all


----------



## Old Walrus (12 Mar 2012)

Very smart bit of kit, thank you all for organising their production.


----------



## Judderz (12 Mar 2012)

All good here too


----------



## bicyclos (12 Mar 2012)

Got mine this morning, I like very much.........Many thanks


----------



## Rykard (12 Mar 2012)

mine arrived today too, many thanks


----------



## stargazer (12 Mar 2012)

Got mine today. Thank you Team Admin.


----------



## Theseus (13 Mar 2012)

A big shout out to the Admin Massive. Now riding with all the bling.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Mar 2012)

Thank you Shaun and team, arrived safely yesterday, and christened this foggy cold morning commute.


----------



## Part time cyclist (13 Mar 2012)

Many thanks got mine as well


----------



## 2Loose (13 Mar 2012)

Cheers all, mine was waiting for me when I got home...along with a note about a parcel I am not expecting. Hmm...it is almost like christmas!


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Mar 2012)

Any spares, im interested in one if any available


----------



## paulw1969 (13 Mar 2012)

came home to mine tonight...thankyou


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2012)

Mine not here yet.....


----------



## colly (13 Mar 2012)

I got mine yesterday. Thank you for taking the trouble to organise everything. 

It will be handy for the next 7 1/2 months for keeping the sun off my bonce.


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2012)

Ok mine's arrived now. Cheers for organising everything!


----------



## JohnHenry (14 Mar 2012)

Arrived and tested - many thanks.


----------



## arallsopp (15 Mar 2012)

Lovely. Just in time for the renewed and foggy cold. Works a treat.


----------



## Soltydog (15 Mar 2012)

Cheers Shaun for your efforts Mine will probably get tested this weekend


----------



## Norm (15 Mar 2012)

One of mine has been worn pretty much constantly for the past couple of days, with loads of cycling.

I think that the Buff really comes into it's own in this weather, cold in the mornings and still fairly cool when riding throughout the day but with just enough warmth to get a good sweat up - which, of course, the Buff will keep off your face.  Then, if it does get warmer, it is a matter of just pulling it down again to stay around your neck and keep the crap from your shirt collar.

Did I mention that I loved Buffs?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2012)

Norm said:


> One of mine has been worn pretty much constantly for the past couple of days, with loads of cycling.
> 
> I think that the Buff really comes into it's own in this weather, cold in the mornings and still fairly cool when riding throughout the day but with just enough warmth to get a good sweat up - which, of course, the Buff will keep off your face.  Then, if it does get warmer, it is a matter of just pulling it down again to stay around your neck and keep the crap from your shirt collar.
> 
> *Did I mention that I loved Buffs?*


 
I think you did but I must have missed it the past 15 times......


----------



## Panter (16 Mar 2012)

Got mine now, many thanks for organising everything chaps and chapesses, greatly appreciated


----------



## Adasta (17 Mar 2012)

Guys - I still haven't received mine? Could you PM the address to which you sent it? I have a horrible feeling it might have gone to my old place...

Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2012)

Adasta said:


> Guys - I still haven't received mine? Could you PM the address to which you sent it? I have a horrible feeling it might have gone to my old place ... Thanks.


 
Send me a PM with your PayPal email address and I'll let you know which postal address I sent the Buff to.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Part time cyclist (21 Mar 2012)

Tried mine out this weekend and all was well, good bit of kit and looks pretty good to boot


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2012)

Wore mine for the first time this morning, they are much longer than the last ones, nice bit of kit 
Thanks for organising.


----------



## Norm (21 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> ... they are much longer than the last ones...


This is, IMO, one of the reasons that Buffs are worth the extra few quid over other neck tubes.


----------



## GetAGrip (21 Mar 2012)

Mine has been used all this week also. Worn it right up over the mouth and nose to stop me gagging on the massive clouds of midges that I kept smashing through


----------



## paulw1969 (21 Mar 2012)

used mine a few times as a beannie under my lid.......keeps the wood warm...
Might of missed this elsewhere but what are the washing instructions....i presume 30 degrees drip dry?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> used mine a few times as a beannie under my lid.......keeps the wood warm...
> Might of missed this elsewhere but what are the washing instructions....i presume 30 degrees drip dry?


 

they wash fine at normal 40degs and being tumble dried.


----------



## paulw1969 (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> they wash fine at normal 40degs and being tumble dried.


that was quick Ian......that surprises me what with the reflective tape...good stuff......can get it nice and clean..... thanks


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

oh forgot about the reflective tape.. they may have different washing instructions then.


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2012)

My other buffs wash fine with all my other cycling gear, no tumble drying needed just hang everything up to dry.
Was going to ask about any difference with the reflective part, time will tell I suppose.


----------



## paulw1969 (21 Mar 2012)

^^^
did wonder.....i'll wait for further offers...just in case.....plenty of time......it doesn't smell yet


edit: did look at site(Buff) but could not find anything


----------



## Norm (21 Mar 2012)

Wash? Tumble dry?

It's a Buff. Rinse it through whenever you wash your hands, use some soap if it's really minging, wring and hang over the crossbar / top tube to dry.


----------



## Scoosh (22 Mar 2012)

Norm said:


> Wash? Tumble dry?
> 
> It's a Buff. Rinse it through whenever you wash your hands, use some soap if it's really minging, wring and hang over the crossbar / top tube to dry.


... or just wash it when you take a shower. 

If you _really_ need it to be dry very quickly, lay it in your towel, roll it up and wring it, then it will dry much quicker.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Mar 2012)

Used mine the other morning and evening......very snugly,bugly  ! Great bit of kit,thanks again for the effort put into it


----------



## Adasta (28 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> Send me a PM with your PayPal email address and I'll let you know which postal address I sent the Buff to.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 
It's arrived! Thanks!


----------

